# guess how much?



## tk72 (Oct 3, 2011)

This lady got bit in america by a rattle snake. Have a guess and see if you get near the amount it costs. No cheating now.
Snake Bite - caught on camera!!! - YouTube

Did you get it right? I was way off.


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

tk72 said:


> This lady got bit in america by a rattle snake. Have a guess and see if you get near the amount it costs. No cheating now.
> Snake Bite - caught on camera!!! - YouTube
> 
> Did you get it right? I was way off.


fake video?


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

100k + for treatment?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I don't buy it, that video can't be real surely ??? if the woman did not have health insurance could it really reach them heights (even in the USA) ???


Actually just read a couple of articles and says it can easily top £50,000


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

galactico said:


> 100k + for treatment?


Indeed, venomous bite treatments in the US frequently costs more than $100'000. 

Some hospitals charge ridiculous prices, a young girl was bitten in the States a few years back and was charged $10'000 per vial.

I'm also pretty sure Ray Hunter's bite from an Eastern diamondback cost in excess of half a million.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Crotalid said:


> Indeed, venomous bite treatments in the US frequently costs more than $100'000.
> 
> Some hospitals charge ridiculous prices, a young girl was bitten in the States a few years back and was charged $10'000 per vial.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure Ray Hunter's bite from an Eastern diamondback cost in excess of half a million.


:censor:hell !!! Thank god for the NHS 




(and to think I hate the NHS)


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

There is no doubt that the girl was bitten but I stated elsewhere that the video appears contrived and I beleive the bite element was videod post bite.

On the cost of bites a $100000 dollars is not unusual.

Their private hospitals are noted as charging way more that realistic costs for AV!

A lot of people knock the NHS but really what would the average person in the UK prefer?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Naturally Wild said:


> There is no doubt that the girl was bitten but I stated elsewhere that the video appears contrived and I beleive the bite element was videod post bite.
> 
> On the cost of bites a $100000 dollars is not unusual.
> 
> ...



Would their health insurance not cover a bite?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Would their health insurance not cover a bite?


Depends on their insurance, and the medical provider.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Depends on their insurance, and the medical provider.


Ah I see, thankyou


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes I have family in teh US (California) and friends living in various states as well.. Medical care can be really expensive there.. If you are without insurance you pretty much want to pray that you never get ill and need meds or even worse need surgery..

My friend Chis has just had his insurance for him and his partner run out, he was telling me the other week that he wishes the US had similar health care to the UK and was telling me 'how lucky' I am to live where I do.

He just got new insurance and it cost him quite a bit he is also saving to move and he couldnt really afford it but like he said if was to try and save money by not having it for a while and something happened to him he would be in big trouble.. so he had to get it and make cut backs /saving in other places.

He lives in the desert, plenty of nasties living near him..I guess he cannot afford to not have insurance..he cannot understand why I like and keep snakes.he is not a fan of them..


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv saw this before but on tv sure it was a show called i was bitten on dmax or something like that good show but sod that lol


----------

